# Downton Abbey Christmas Special



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Just finished watching the DA Christmas day episode. The story takes up a year on from the last series and has set up a few good storylines for next season, not least with bit of a shock ending. Not giving any spoilers, but if you're a fan, don't miss it whenever it airs in your part of the world!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow, how did I not know they were airing a special episode?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Since you, Linjeakel, are in the UK, I think this is something that has not aired yet in the States, since we are still waiting for season 3 to air, which starts here on Jan 6th. So it may not be shown here till next Christmas! So please be careful of what you disclose!  

They are re-airing season 2 right now on pbs.org... and you can watch all the episodes that they have shown so far here: http://video.pbs.org/video/

I assume the last will air this Sunday...


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

I heard our First Lady got an advance copy of the new season.  Nice to know there is a fan in the White House!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

It's on the DVD set of the second season, if you can't find it on pbs. I've just watched season 1 & 2 back to back. Really looking forward to Jan.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> Since you, Linjeakel, are in the UK, I think this is something that has not aired yet in the States, since we are still waiting for season 3 to air, which starts here on Jan 6th. So it may not be shown here till next Christmas! So please be careful of what you disclose!


Absolutely!  That's why I didn't give any details at all, even under spoiler cover.

I definitely wouldn't want to spoil anyone's enjoyment, though I didn't realise you were that far behind. Enjoy Season 3!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I just started hyperventilating that I had missed this! Oh, season 3, get here already. (I watched both seasons in one weekend over the summer. That was a good weekend.  Right now I'm neglecting housework (and writing) to watch Heroes. Wow. That's a good show. (and free on instant streaming for amazon prime customers.)

Not a spoiler alert, but a Downton season 3 guess. Does anyone else think that


Spoiler



O'Brien killed Bates' wife?


----------



## gljones (Nov 6, 2012)

I can't watch Downton Abbey, too boring.  My wife can't watch Walking Dead, too gruesome.  

Do I smell a cross over hit here we can both watch?


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

gljones said:


> I can't watch Downton Abbey, too boring. My wife can't watch Walking Dead, too gruesome.
> 
> Do I smell a cross over hit here we can both watch?


I'm with you there. I am apparently one of the very few people in the world who finds _Downton Abbey_ dull as dishwater. Alas, I don't like _The Walking Dead_ either, because I dislike the characters.

As for a potential crossover, no idea. Though of the current trend for nostalgia programming, I prefer both _The Paradise_ (set in a luxury department store in Newcastle in the 1880s) and _Call the Midwife_ (Midwives operating in the poverty stricken London East End in the 1950s - some birth scenes are quite graphic) to _Downton Abbey_.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I hadn't heard of _The Paradise_, Cora. I'll have to check that out.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Dara England said:


> I hadn't heard of _The Paradise_, Cora. I'll have to check that out.


I am all about good period pieces. I googled "The Paradise" and this is what I found:

http://www.deadline.com/2012/10/bbc-america-pbs-masterpiece-team-up-for-the-paradise-the-lady-vanishes-co-productions/

So it looks like it will come to the U.S. via PBS and Masterpiece. It does't say when, though.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for checking that out, Tripp. I guess at least it'll give us something to look forward to.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Lisa Scott said:


> Not a spoiler alert, but a Downton season 3 guess. Does anyone else think that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Hmm, it did cross my mind before that she was going to "do something," but that seems really drastic, even for her. If she was involved, I don't think she was there personally, and I think things must have gone farther than she intended.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well yesterday I watched all four parts of "The Crimson Petal and the White" based on the excellent book. It is not available for rental and not yet on netflix streaming, maybe DVD? You can buy all four episodes for about 15.00 and then stream them (you then have them forever and can watch them again, kind of like buying an e book). I think it was well worth it! This is the best period drama I have seen in a while, it is beautifully acted and filmed. Just be aware, it is R rated, there is both nudity and sex! For those who read the book, that will come as no surprise...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

marianneg said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, it did cross my mind before that she was going to "do something," but that seems really drastic, even for her. If she was involved, I don't think she was there personally, and I think things must have gone farther than she intended.





Spoiler



Well, I re-watched a few episodes and I actually think it was probably ordered by Mary's x-fiance Sir Richard, remember she was being blackmailed and he paid it... I think he might have decided letting her live was to big risk and had her done away with, doubt he would do it himself but certainly has the means to get it done... that is my theory. Something he said when discussing it with Mary made me realize he might be the one.


----------



## Marie S (May 20, 2011)

Just watched the Christmas special here in the UK and thought it was really good. I've watched Downton from the beginning but I wasn't that taken with it at first. It soon grew on me, though. I think it gets better and better. Plus, I love a good period drama


----------



## AnitaDobs (Sep 18, 2012)

I was a bit disappointed with this years Christmas special. Last year had a real Christmas feel to it, but not this years. I appreciate they were trying to do something different, but it just didn't do it for me this time round. 

The ending I was expecting anyway, so it only added to the disappointment. Here's looking forward to the new season though.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I re-watched a few episodes and I actually think it was probably ordered by Mary's x-fiance Sir Richard, remember she was being blackmailed and he paid it... I think he might have decided letting her live was to big risk and had her done away with, doubt he would do it himself but certainly has the means to get it done... that is my theory. Something he said when discussing it with Mary made me realize he might be the one.


Oh, yes. This sounds even more likely than my guess.


Spoiler



It was just the way the camera stayed on O'Brien for a moment when she heard the news that made me think, hmmm...she doesn't look surprised. But Sir Richard would make more sense.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Well yesterday I watched all four parts of "The Crimson Petal and the White" based on the excellent book. It is not available for rental and not yet on netflix streaming, maybe DVD? You can buy all four episodes for about 15.00 and then stream them (you then have them forever and can watch them again, kind of like buying an e book). I think it was well worth it! This is the best period drama I have seen in a while, it is beautifully acted and filmed. Just be aware, it is R rated, there is both nudity and sex! For those who read the book, that will come as no surprise...


I loved this book! I can't wait to see this. I didn't know it had been made to film. Thanks!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh good Lisa, I would love to hear what you think?

I am also looking forward to "Ripper Street" !!!
http://www.bbcamerica.com/ripper-street/


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

oooh, that really looks good too.  I'll let you know what I think once I watch it.  (3 seasons of Heroes are waiting ahead of anything new!)


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh, two episodes into season 3 of Downton Abbey, and I'm just not loving it as much. I'm really mad about


Spoiler



poor Edith. That whole wedding thing was cruel.


 I'm also sick of


Spoiler



O'Brien and Thomas. You're both bad. We get it.


 A lot of it just feels contrived this season. I'm sitting here not really worrying or wondering about much else that's going to happen. Thoughts?


----------



## Jackal Lantern Books (Aug 30, 2011)

Totally a fan here! We have Downton night on Sundays, and was waiting very impatiently for the new season 3 to start! I've heard various things about this season but I'm trying to avoid any real details and spoilers! I will admit that so far, although I still LOVE IT, this season seems a bit more forced in some ways. The characters don't seem as natural as they did in the first 2 seasons.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Did anyone here watch last Sunday night (in the US)?


Spoiler



What did you think about the jilting at the altar? Robert and especially Violet were unsupportive of the marriage. This family is difficult to marry into. I heard about this in advance and saw videos on youtube. I've been seeing a lot of spoilers about this series, especially in IMDB discussions (also Huff Post and British press).


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Did anyone here watch last Sunday night (in the US)?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I was not expecting that, though in hindsight


Spoiler



I realize Edith is destined to suffer.. poor dear. I do really want her to find true love. I avoid all media on this show as much as possible, I did see one pic that was a spoiler it was hidden in an article about another show. So I am extra careful now about where I click!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> Just finished watching the DA Christmas day episode. The story takes up a year on from the last series and has set up a few good storylines for next season, not least with bit of a shock ending. Not giving any spoilers, but if you're a fan, don't miss it whenever it airs in your part of the world!


I finished watching the series on DVD last night, and Oh My Goodness! I'm so upset!

On a happier note, I read on Wikipedia (which the Americans should avoid if they don't want spoilers) that Julian Fellowes is working on a prequel series about young Robert and Cora. I wonder if they will try to de-age the current actors or recast? As much as I love the current ones, I hate when they try to pass older actors off as far younger than they are.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

marianneg said:


> I finished watching the series on DVD last night, and Oh My Goodness! I'm so upset!
> 
> On a happier note, I read on Wikipedia (which the Americans should avoid if they don't want spoilers) that Julian Fellowes is working on a prequel series about young Robert and Cora. I wonder if they will try to de-age the current actors or recast? As much as I love the current ones, I hate when they try to pass older actors off as far younger than they are.


I am 100% sure they will recast...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is the latest (episode 5) Downton Abbey on Facebook post... beware does contain spoilers from what has aired so far in the U.S.

http://www.happyplace.com/21079/downton-abbey-facebook-recap-season-3-episode-5


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

AnitaDobs said:


> I was a bit disappointed with this years Christmas special. Last year had a real Christmas feel to it, but not this years. I appreciate they were trying to do something different, but it just didn't do it for me this time round.
> 
> The ending I was expecting anyway, so it only added to the disappointment. Here's looking forward to the new season though.


I had purchased the third season and just watched it through to the end. I am thinking that the last episode is referred to as the Christmas special only because it originally aired Christmas...maybe someone can confirm. To me it looked like it took place in the fall because they were hunting. Anyway, for those still watching the series, the last one is based on a trip to the Scottish Highlands FWIW. I was expecting it to be like last season's Christmas episode with snow and Christmas celebrations, so I was kind of confused until the very end.

I had accidentally read a spoiler when I clicked on a link to an article interviewing Julian Fellowes. Just a warning, beware of any Downton Abbey links even if they are from Season 2. That is how I got spoiled...

And I totally agree, this last episode sets things up for quite a lot of interesting story arcs for next season. I can't wait.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't think I've ever shown as much restraint as I've been showing all season long by NOT googling info on the last episode! It's killing me!  I'm afraid I'm going to lose control and do it anyway.  Must. Hold. Out.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Last night's episode was one of my all time favorites... I just love how it all came together in the end... next week is the finale very excited!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Tripp said:


> II am thinking that the last episode is referred to as the Christmas special only because it originally aired Christmas...maybe someone can confirm....


Yes, that's correct. In the UK, we call it the Christmas special each year because it's a one off episode not directly a part of the season that immediately precedes it and it airs on Christmas day. It doesn't necessarily have to be set at Christmas time!

Frankly, I find that refreshing - I get so bored with every episode of every show on at Christmas (or Easter, or Hallowe'en etc etc) being about the same thing. We know it's Christmas! You don't have to ram it down our throats! We'll still watch even if it's set in June!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well last night had the feel of a finale so that makes a lot of sense... excited for our airing of the "xmas" special!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

okay, I haven't googled it, but I just can't helping wondering what the big shocking ending is to season three. So here's my guess. (no confirming or denying!)


Spoiler



The preview showed they're going on a hunting party, so I'm thinking someone gets shot by mistake. I think it's going to be a main character. I bet Matthew shoots and kills Lord Granthem by mistake. How can Mary forgive him! How can he forgive himself! Edith writes about it for the paper! Okay, that last part probably won't happen, but that's my guess. Or there's a big fire at Downton Abbey while they're away. Any other guesses?


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I am so late to this party!  I just started watching this series a few weeks ago.  I finally got caught up and am looking forward to the last episode next week.  I love, love, love it.  The story, the house, the amazing clothing.  I have laughed out loud at Maggie Smith and of course, have cried.  When it is done, I think I will start all over again.  It is so visually stunning.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Lisa Scott said:


> okay, I haven't googled it, but I just can't helping wondering what the big shocking ending is to season three. So here's my guess. (no confirming or denying!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


No, it's not that.

I watched through the end of Season 3 recently. Confirming that the Christmas Special is not about Christmas.


Spoiler



They are in Scotland. Anna and Bates talk about it not getting truly dark outside as it does i the south, so I figured it's probably summer.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I can't resist a spoiler - I'm so bad.  So I know what'll happen at the end of season 3...it's big.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Meemo said:


> I can't resist a spoiler - I'm so bad. So I know what'll happen at the end of season 3...it's big.


I got spoiled by a news article that


Spoiler



said the actor playing Matthew Crowley decided not to return next season. So I'm guessing he gets shot next week during a hunting trip in Scotland?


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Cuechick said:


> Last night's episode was one of my all time favorites... I just love how it all came together in the end... next week is the finale very excited!


It felt like the end of season one when they were at the picnic, didn't it? Means something dark is just around the corner...

I enjoyed the episode except for the reveal about Edith's possible significant other (is that vague enough?). It was so unoriginal and just...strange.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Ooooo, I am so enjoying all the guesses.  Since I have seen the Christmas episode, I cannot wait till everyone else has seen it so we can discuss...


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

new guess.


Spoiler



The maid robert had been fooling around with is working at the home they're visiting. Cora catches them together and wants a divorce! How American of her! And they thought Ethel had brought scandal to downton! Edith writes about it for the paper! I kept thinking someone would die, but it would be odd to have another character die so soon after sybil. I really have no idea.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Yikes! I can not even read this thread till after Sunday!!!!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok, but have y'all seen Downton Sixbey?


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> Ok, but have y'all seen Downton Sixbey?


omg soooo funny and so well done.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Downton Abbey Decoded: here's some of the unusual words with definitions. Read with caution--maybe spoilers!!!

http://blog.wordnik.com/downton-soup-the-words-of-downton-abbey-season-3


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Ok, but have y'all seen Downton Sixbey?


That was hilarious!! Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

ok, last guess! This is on tonight--can't wait!


Spoiler



the preview showed Mary talking about being pregnant. She falls off a horse while riding and loses the baby. Then she learns she can't ever have a child! She wants to divorce Matthew so he can marry someone to give him an heir! Edith writes about it for the paper!


 I'm sure all of my guess are waaaaay off base. I'm not sure why I'm looking forward to it when everyone says it's sad!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The episode just finished on my local station. I knew what was going to happen from reading interviews. 

Anyone have any thoughts to share?


Mike


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Spoiler



Why do that? Why kill off another favorite character? That's not at all what I expected (as you can gather from my previous guesses.) It doesn't really keep me hanging for what's going to happen next season. They're all going to be sad, but hey, at least they have an heir now. So what's left up in the air besides Rose coming to downton and Edith's secret love? Not happy.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Lisa Scott said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Why do that? Why kill off another favorite character? That's not at all what I expected (as you can gather from my previous guesses.) It doesn't really keep me hanging for what's going to happen next season. They're all going to be sad, but hey, at least they have an heir now. So what's left up in the air besides Rose coming to downton and Edith's secret love? Not happy.





Spoiler



the actor declined to return for the 4th season, according to interviews the producers did not want him to leave but had no choice but to write him out


.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The answer is


Spoiler



that the actor that plays Matthew refused to renew his contract, and refused to return for one or two episodes to allow a graceful departure, which could have easily been managed, according to Julian Fellowes, the creator.

The same thing happened with the actress who played Sybil. She quit in the middle of the season. I don't know how she managed it since she had a contract, but they had only several episodes to finish her arc.



Mike


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for using the black spoiler bars, everybody. I already accidentally learned from a news article about


Spoiler



Edith getting jilted at the alter


 before watching the episode, so now I'm being extra careful what I click.

I'm really enjoying what I've seen of the 3rd season and am relieved they


Spoiler



wrapped up Mary and Matthew's wedding early on. I confess I was getting a little bored of the _will they, won't they?_ question.



I started the new season last night and couldn't stop watching until 4:30 a.m. Tonight I plan to watch episodes 3-6. Did anyone else think it was unrealistic how


Spoiler



unsupportive Edith's family was of her marrying an older man? Considering the dowager Countess and Lord and Lady Grantham would have spent their youth in an era where that age difference wasn't unusual, I thought it was weird they made such a fuss over it. I also thought it showed how little Edith's family really knows her. Yes, most women her age would want a passionate, attractive, young lover. But I think Edith's needs are different from her sisters'. The chief thing she wants is to be needed, even indispensable, to someone and I think that's what drew her to Sir Anthony in the first place.


 Remember how she blossomed while caring for the injured soldiers last season? I think her family were transferring their wishes onto her, instead of taking her personality into account.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Spoiler



Ok, that makes sense. I didn't know she quit right in the middle of the season. I wonder why? I'm surprised they would both want to leave such a popular show. Still, I hope they come up with some compelling story lines.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Dara, I felt the same way.


Spoiler



honestly, I thought they'd be glad to have her off their hands. It was so sad because he did love her even before he lost his arm. He didn't want her as a nursemaid. He could've hired someone to do that. And I agree, she would've flourished as his wife, I think.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

jmiked said:


> The answer is
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



They knew at the start of shooting season 3 that Dan Stevens and Jessica Brown Finlay were not renewing their contracts. JBF did fulfill her contract. The major actors were engaged for 3 seasons.

I think the way they killed Matthew off was a cheap shot. He has everything going for him and is so high about the baby that he doesn't watch the road. But one way or the other, he was to be killed off.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Dara England said:


> ....and am relieved they
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



Glad I'm not the only one who stays up way to late for marathon viewing sessions! 

Yes!


Spoiler



Isn't he the same man Lord and Lady G invited to Downton in Season 1 as a possible suitor for Mary? I thought it was odd that he was good enough for Mary, but not for Edith.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Just finished tonight's episode.


Spoiler



I knew Matt wasn't on the show next season and accidentally ran across a mention of his "shock death in a car accident" in a blog so...I wasn't shocked, but I did notice some foreshadowing like how Mrs. Crowley stands and watches the train depart the station, but I think even if I hadn't read the spoiler I would have thought something bad was coming for Matthew because of how he *kept* declaring how happy he was and how wonderful Mary was!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so glad I avoided most of the spoilers


Spoiler



the only thing I knew was that they had the baby, cause I saw a picture... I respect the actors decision to not renew but I think it is a bit short sighted, esp in the case of Dan Stevens. I think he might regret it one day... but oh well. I was shocked & saddened by the ending. It will be interesting season next year I'm sure...



Wondering how many of you all caught the Maggie Smith interview on 60 minutes earlier... ?


----------



## cork_dork_mom (Mar 24, 2011)

There's a really good interview with Downton Abbey exec Gareth Neame on CNN.com today. He explains how things are done differently in Britain. Actors usually sign on for 3 seasons & they move on to something else. They don't make the buckets of money the US actors make when a show becomes a hit and lasts years.

"NEAME: British actors come from a tradition where what they want to do a variety of work, so we just have got this tradition that our shows don't tend to usually run for six or seven years. We don't tie [the actors] in. The other thing is, American shows would only run for seven years if it was hugely successful and at that point, obviously, actors can be very highly paid. We don't do it that way. There isn't the big financial reward for being in a show for years in the same way. So all-in-all, we tend to have a different tradition which is why we hire actors for three years and then seek to make a new deal."


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I did watch Maggie Smith on 60 Minutes last night. Here's a link to it (with commercials ):

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=50141231n

Julian Fellows said the same as Gareth Neame about the British television contracts (spoiler alert if you haven't watched all of season 3 yet -- both of these articles).

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/18/julian-fellowes-discusses-a-season-of-comings-and-goings-at-downton-abbey/?ref=arts

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/18/arts/television/killing-off-tv-characters-carries-risk.html?ref=television&_r=0


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sara Rosett said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who stays up way to late for marathon viewing sessions!


Indeed you're not. I was up all night again last night to finish off the season.  I'm very tired today but at least I now know everything. That's all that matters.



Spoiler



I swear I wept buckets at Sybil's death scene. For some reason Matthew's death didn't effect me at all but Sybil's really did. I think they've left some nice questions for the next season and am looking forward to finding out whether Mary will love again now that Matthew's gone. Anybody else think she and Branson would be an interesting couple? And I keep waiting for a cute romance to blossom between Mrs. Hughs and Mr. Carson but it never does. How disappointing. Anybody else think Anna and Baites will have a pregnancy (possibly a miscarriage?) in season 4?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am guessing your reaction


Spoiler



to Matthews death was not as intense cause we have yet to see the reaction of the family and staff. At least for me, that made me cry even more for Sybil. I got a little teary over Matthew but I am sure I'll cry again next season if they pick right up from there. Though they often skip forward.... I do think it opens up the possibility for some interesting story lines.



The other good thing about Downton is there are a lot of Downton-esk BBC shows coming our way. I am looking forward to The Paradise!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

According to the NYTimes Blog article Marti posted, next season starts


Spoiler



four to six months after the end of this season.



Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I guess this one will be up next, _another_ one about a department store... luckily I love to shop!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Just my opinion, but I think 'Mr Selfridge' is much better than 'The Paradise' - I gave up on that after a few epsiodes.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

More NY Times with Julian Fellowes today (spoiler alert if you haven't finished season 3):

http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/02/19/more-season-3-conversation-with-downton-abbey-creator-julian-fellowes/

Looking forward to Mr. Selfridge series and season 2 of Call the Midwife -- both on March 31st.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Looking forward to Mr. Selfridge series and season 2 of Call the Midwife -- both on March 31st.


Oh yay! Love Call the Midwife... and Game of Thrones also starts that night! It will be a British trifecta!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Cuechick said:


> I am guessing your reaction
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


That's true. I think seeing everyone else's


Spoiler



grief was what turned on my water works.



Both _The Paradise _ and _Mr. Selfridge _ look interesting. I wonder how long I'll have to wait to try them out. Have they come to the US yet? I wish we'd make shows like that in this country. Then we Americans wouldn't be the last to see them.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Mr Selfridge is up first on the 31st of March... have you seen "Call the Midwife"? it is excellent... and the 2nd season of that will also start on the 31st. I think it is ava to stream on Amazon but not for free... worth it though!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Mr Selfridge is up first on the 31st of March... have you seen "Call the Midwife"? it is excellent... and the 2nd season of that will also start on the 31st. I think it is ava to stream on Amazon but not for free... worth it though!


I think I saw it on the PBS app to watch streaming. Might be on their regular website as well.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Did anybody else think Shrimpie’s castle in Scotland was actually way cooler than Downton?

And is anybody else really glad that you weren’t nicknamed Shrimpie as a child and it stuck?  

Count your blessings, people.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Did anybody else think Shrimpie's castle in Scotland was actually way cooler than Downton?
> 
> And is anybody else really glad that you weren't nicknamed Shrimpie as a child and it stuck?
> 
> Count your blessings, people.


The castle was very cool. And I am counting my blessings that I didn't see that episode on Christmas night like the folks in the UK! Way to ruin the holiday.


----------



## Stephen T. Harper (Dec 20, 2010)

Speaking of castles. I just happened across this one on Stumble upon (a site everyone should bookmark, btw&#8230 and decided that I want to move there. Tomorrow.

It's like freakin' Rivendell. And they light the castle and the forest around it at night.

Google images for Cragside in Northumberland.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Lisa Scott said:


> The castle was very cool. And I am counting my blessings that I didn't see that episode on Christmas night like the folks in the UK! Way to ruin the holiday.


Not quite as bad as UK SF show _Blake's Seven_ whose final episode aired on or around Christmas 1981 and infamously ended with (spoiler whiteout)


Spoiler



the whole cast being gunned down after having been betrayed by a former castmember who had previously left the show and only returned for the finale


. That must have ruined quite a few Christmasses, particularly considering that the show was popular among kids and teens.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

The best part about the Blake's 7 ending was that in those days you really didn't get spoilers circulating like you do now, especially since the rise of the internet. 

When that episode aired, we didn't know there was going to be a shock ending, let alone what the shock would be, so it was completely unexpected and therefore had the impact that was intended. If you'd known beforehand what was going to happen, it would have been ruined. It didn't spoil my Christmas - I thought it was brilliant!


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Stephen T. Harper said:


> Did anybody else think Shrimpie's castle in Scotland was actually way cooler than Downton?


I loved it, too. Very fairy tale.


Spoiler



Too bad it's on the market. I guess we won't see another trip to Scotland in an upcoming season....unless someone like Lady Edith's possible significant other buys it.



Next season, I'm most interested to see what happens to


Spoiler



Edith and Tom. Much more interested in their story lines than the others. Not that curious about how Mary will deal with widowhood. Snobbishly, I'd guess, if her past attitude is anything to go by...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Two interviews . . . Allen Leech and Laura Carmical on youtube. This is from a few days ago when some of the cast went to see Macbeth. It was in an article posted in facebook that said "S4 spoilers" but there are no spoilers for season 4. If you haven't seen season 3, then I suppose there is a spoiler. People need to get with it and watch season 3 finale!


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Anybody have any completely baseless theories about what we can expect in season 4? Speculation is almost as fun as actually watching.  I'm hiding my guesses with the spoiler bar for the benefit of anyone who hasn't finished season 3 yet.



Spoiler



Mary will visit her grandmother in New York for a "change of scene" while she's grieving Matthew's death. I'd actually love to see the Downton cast in New York or on shipboard for an episode or two but I suspect Mary's trip will just be off screen. Shortly after her return she'll find a new love interest - possibly even an American she met while away, but she'll struggle with guilt over moving on.

Edith's affair with the married editor will erupt in a semi-public way and the family will face possible scandal.

Rose will have a flirtation or more with a male servant.

Branson will get a love interest - hopefully not Rose. I think he's too smart for that.

Jimmy will discover an unexpected attraction to Thomas after all.

Anna and Bates will get pregnant and have a miscarriage.

Romance will blossom between Mrs. Hughes and Mr. Carter.

Mary and Matthew's baby will get sick and everyone will have to face the possibility of losing the heir and seeing Downton passed to strangers. Naturally the baby will recover and their fears will come to nothing.


----------



## Not Here Anymore (May 16, 2012)

Good guesses, Dara. I think you're "spot on" as they would say about many of them.

I'll give it a try:



Spoiler



Daisy marries Alfred and they go to run the William's father's farm and sell jams and jellies. Lots of hints dropped about how Alfred likes to cook and he knows his future has something to do with food.

Isobel will regret turning down Doctor Clarkson. Did anyone else thing it was odd that Dr. C proposed? I always thought he found Isobel annoying.

There has to be some threat/danger involving the baby--sickness or perhaps a kidnapping like the Lindbergh baby or is that too soap opera? Nah. If Matthew can be paralyzed and then able to walk, I think anything is possible. 


It will be fun to come back after the season and see how close (or far) we were.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sara Rosett said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Daisy marries Alfred and they go to run the William's father's farm and sell jams and jellies. Lots of hints dropped about how Alfred likes to cook and he knows his future has something to do with food.


Ooh, this does seem possible. There's got to be some reason they keep dropping those food/cooking related hints.



Sara Rosett said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> There has to be some threat/danger involving the baby--sickness or perhaps a kidnapping like the Lindbergh baby or is that too soap opera?





Spoiler



Wow, a kidnapping would be rife with drama. They should totally do it. The viewers demand it!


----------

